# حصريا برنامج السوليد وورك اصدار عام 2014 + كورس مجوعه ليندا لعام 2014



## احمد سيف النصر (26 يناير 2014)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​
كالعاده وحصريا برنامج السوليد وورك اصدار عام 2014 

صوره البرنامج 





معلومات البرنامج 

*The new SOLIDWORKS 2014 release delivers major productivity and usability gains and allows companies to spend more time on knowledge-centric tasks that help push innovation to the forefront. Productivity boosters, workflow and mobility enhancements enable users to re-use data more dynamically, expediting the sharing of design data to help accelerate collaboration within product development. Added mobility support for Android and iOS devices allows the more than 2.1 million SOLIDWORKS users to connect and experience new 3D designs anywhere and anytime. 

Recent market studies reinforce the importance of product aesthetics in that initial customer purchase and experience. Whether the end product is an industrial machine, a smartphone or a medical device, customers want both product functionality and appealing designs. SOLIDWORKS 2014 helps product designers transfer their creative ideas from design sketches and images into 3D models faster than before, while expanding the set of design tools to transform ideas into products for new markets. 

SOLIDWORKS 2014 
Sharing and gaining early support of 3D models is also done through physical prototypes working with SOLIDWORKS’ 3D-printing partners. With eDrawings, companies can view 3D designs and demonstrate how products behave in the real world through an Augmented Reality 3DExperience on any iOS device, such as an iPad or iPhone. 

The integrated SOLIDWORKS 2014 product portfolio includes new tools and enhancements to shorten the design process, enhance collaboration and increase productivity across four key areas: design tools, integrated workflows, performance increases and enhanced visualization for improved collaboration. Following are the top user-requested feature enhancements included in SOLIDWORKS 2014: 

DESIGN TOOLS 
- Advanced Shape Control – New Style Spline functionality, automatic Sketch Picture scaling and Conic Fillet controls allow users to create complex surfaces and organic shapes faster, easier and with more precise control. 
- Faster Drawing Detailing – Perform faster and more automated drawing detailing. 
- Sheet Metal Improvements – New sheet metal features enable faster creation of sheet metal geometry and improved data output for manufacturing. Users gain improved control over corner treatments, the ability to create stiffening ribs such as the indented design seen on mounting brackets used to reinforce the weight and force placed on the part. 

INTEGRATED WORKFLOWS 
- SOLIDWORKS Enterprise PDM Streamlined Workflow – Easily manage more data with the new Microsoft Office integration and enhanced Web Client with graphical preview. 
- SOLIDWORKS Electrical Improved Integration and Performance – Enhanced integration with SOLIDWORKS Enterprise PDM and eDrawings allows users to optimize, share and track electrical designs more easily for improved project collaboration. 

INCREASED PRODUCTIVITY 
- Design Communication and Collaboration – With new support for Android devices, mobile users can expand their viewing choice beyond iOS mobile devices. 
- Streamlined Cost Estimating and Reporting – Users are able to cost parts faster with less setup, then share cost data more effectively with their business value chain. For example, key product development data for assembly can now be sent to Microsoft Excel allowing for easy sharing with departments such as manufacturing and purchasing. 

ENHANCED VISUALIZATION 
- Streamlined Simulation Setup – SOLIDWORKS Simulation automatically leverages engineering data for re-use in simulations, eliminating duplication of effort and improving design collaboration. 
- Enhanced Assembly Performance and Visualization – Creates assemblies faster and easier with the new in-context Quick Mate tool bar and Slot Mate. For assembly in section views, users can include or exclude selected components allowing for a fast creation of more impressive section views. 

Powered by Dassault Systèmes’ 3DEXPERIENCE Platform, SOLIDWORKS design software is as simple as it is powerful – enabling any company to bring its vision to life and capture global markets. SOLIDWORKS delivers an intuitive experience in product design, simulation, publishing, data management and environmental impact assessment – helping millions of engineers to design without limits. 

Language: Multilanguage 
OS: Windows 7 & Windows 8 

لنكات التحميل

SolidWorks.2014.SP1.0.Win32.Full.ISO-SSQ 

https://safelinking.net/p/49c992c452 

او
https://safelinking.net/p/3de4082b85 

او 
https://safelinking.net/p/78c582260e 



النسخه 64 بت



SolidWorks.2014.SP1.0.Win64.Full.ISO-SSQ 

https://safelinking.net/p/cfcd483b96 

او
https://safelinking.net/p/3c96cbc419 

او 


https://safelinking.net/p/27b86cc0fd *


وده اجدد كورس فيديو تعليمى نزل للبرنامج لعام 2014 من مجموعه ليندا 

الدروس الموجوده فى الكورس
*Topics include: 
Creating your first part 
Starting a new sketch 
Adding and removing relationships and dimensions 
Sketching polygons 
Creating offset geometry 
Moving, copying, and rotating elements 
Working with planes, axes, and the coordinate system 
Using Revolve and Loft to create 3D objects 
Trimming with the Revolve, Loft, and Sweep cuts 
Creating smooth and angled corners with fillets and chamfers 
Designing with sketch blocks 
Working with subassemblies 
Creating threaded parts 
Integrating Excel to manage design tables 
Adding dimension notations to a drawing 
Rendering an image of a part or assembly 

لنكات التحميل


RG 
https://safelinking.net/p/b93b72bebf 

او
https://safelinking.net/p/3e55e2d8aa 
*

لو حد محتاج حاجه يعرفنى


----------



## eng yousef issa (12 سبتمبر 2014)

1235re


----------



## madadodo2 (24 سبتمبر 2014)

thank you very much


----------



## Nile Man (28 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا​
​


----------



## konan2007 (5 أغسطس 2015)

اللينكات لا تعمل يرجي التجديد


----------



## amir eleslam (11 يناير 2016)

جزاك الله كل خير ياهندسة ... بس ياريت تجديد الروابط


----------



## ناسى الناس (16 يناير 2016)

الروابط ؟​​


----------



## Amir Fouad (6 أبريل 2016)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## engineer (30 يوليو 2016)

مغلق لتلف الروابط


----------

